# Question about Broccoli.



## OniGreco (May 10, 2018)

If you aren't counting macros, then is broccoli a definite must in a body building diet?
I did some research and figured that the whole chicken, rice, broccoli diet was just for consistent counting.
But why specifically broccoli as the veg more seen as the staple?

Are there some superfood benefit, or have any experience with or without broc in your diet?


----------



## jennerrator (May 10, 2018)

Oh my lol.....I had serious diet with no veggies and did awesome but ...everyone is different :32 (17):


----------



## Jada (May 10, 2018)

i add broccoli here and there for its fiber , love how my Chinese restaurant makes them!


----------



## jennerrator (May 10, 2018)

Oh but broc is good..............


----------



## OniGreco (May 10, 2018)

Yeah! I really need that fiber, when i was doing Keto a month ago, my bowel movements were hell.
I appreciate the quick insight too.
I might start counting soon once I hit up a lab, I got my career together now so I got the moneys to follow my dreams of sculpting my body.


----------



## BRICKS (May 10, 2018)

Broccoli is about the only vegetable I will eat.  Couple others, maybe 2 or 3.  I usually don't eat any vegetables.  No you don't have to eat broccoli.


----------



## Bro Bundy (May 10, 2018)

eat it!!!!


----------



## PillarofBalance (May 10, 2018)

No broccoli does not have some magical property which brings about muscle growth or fat loss. It's just lack of imagination or personal preference.


----------



## notsoswoleCPA (May 10, 2018)

I try to mix it up between broccoli, green beans, and spinach.  Other favorites are zucchini, squash, bell peppers, and mushrooms.  IIRC, the old school way is low fat, moderate carb OR moderate fat, low carb...  Sadly, I can't handle low carb diets that well.


----------



## Maijah (May 10, 2018)

I love broccoli and can eat it by the lb, seasoned with garlix,onion, red pepper seeds, salt/pepper and olive oil. Baked for 25-30 mins @ 375°..... excellent


----------



## Chillinlow (May 10, 2018)

The broc helps with fibers and great filler love it


----------



## Viduus (May 10, 2018)

As others have said, the fiber helps and it’s fairly “free” so you can use it to fill up on. Lettuce doesn’t count for much but it certainly doesn’t fill you up.

I like peppers for the vitamin C etc.


----------



## gymrat827 (May 10, 2018)

Maijah said:


> I love broccoli and can eat it by the lb, seasoned with garlix,onion, red pepper seeds, salt/pepper and olive oil. Baked for 25-30 mins @ 375°..... excellent



X2X

I love it, so does the wife.  We make it 3x a wk 

good source of green fiber


----------



## Seeker (May 10, 2018)

I don't include veggies when counting macros


----------



## Maijah (May 10, 2018)

Broccoli and brussel sprouts cooked the same way taste as good as candy to me, I don't understand how you can not like it with some Jasmine rice and lean protein!?


----------



## notsoswoleCPA (May 11, 2018)

Maijah said:


> Broccoli and brussel sprouts cooked the same way taste as good as candy to me, I don't understand how you can not like it with some Jasmine rice and lean protein!?



I forgot about Brussels Sprouts.  I started eating those last year when they were in season, roasted in the oven with olive oil and garlic.  Afterward, I would season them with salt and pepper.  When they are back in season, I'm going to hit the local Farmer's Market for some.


----------



## BrotherJ (May 11, 2018)

Brussels Sprouts are ****ing awesome. I cook them on high heat on the grill in a cast iron skillet with olive oil, lemons, salt and pepper. I like to burn them slightly. Could eat them all day every day.


----------



## OniGreco (May 14, 2018)

I cook my brussels the same way, bomb AF. I'll grate some parmesean and add some balsamic vingarette reduction sauce. Old restauraunt recipe.

And, yeah, ill still continue to have broccoli as a staple, I just see everywhere as a go to staple.


----------



## Intense (May 15, 2018)

I’ll eat broccoli if it’s there. But prefer something easily digesting like spinach when bulking. 


On a cut broccoli can be useful for feeling full and for the fiber. At least for me.


----------



## Lab Lady (May 15, 2018)

Broccoli is a definitely a great superfood. Nutrient packed. Broccoli sprouts in shakes has a lot of mental benefits as well.


----------



## PillarofBalance (May 15, 2018)

Lab Lady said:


> Broccoli is a definitely a great superfood. Nutrient packed. Broccoli sprouts in shakes has a lot of mental benefits as well.



What qualifies as a superfood


----------



## Seeker (May 15, 2018)

PillarofBalance said:


> What qualifies as a superfood



must be all the mental benefits.


----------



## jennerrator (May 15, 2018)

Here we go........LOL


----------



## Lab Lady (May 15, 2018)

That's exaclty how I like my brussels, slightly burnt on edges...yummy!


----------

